# Some nice Redfish



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Took a buddy of mine out yesterday afternoon. Not sure what to expect with the heat we've been having. Fished from about 5 to 7:30. Landed several decent reds with a bunch of small pups also. Good to see the quality again. A few small stripers were caught as well. Have a good weekend all. Courage


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice reds. Always good to have some buddy time.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

It was a good time. We caught fish the entire time. Even saw a huge buck swim by us. He got out a few hundred yards past us. Never know what you're going to see.


----------

